# EU Interpreten sollen 95 Jahre lang geschützt werden



## Tokko (15 Feb. 2008)

*Interpreten sollen 95 Jahre lang geschützt werden*

Binnenmarktkommissar Charlie McCreevy will demnächst der EU-Kommission eine Verlängerung des Urheberrechtsschutzes für europäische Künstler von 50 auf 95 Jahre vorschlagen. Er mache sich große Sorgen um Künstler wie Cliff Richard oder Charles Aznavour, die ansonsten in absehbarer Zeit ihre Haupteinnahmequelle verlieren würden. Denn im Gegensatz zum Komponisten eines Musikstücks genießen die Interpreten bislang lediglich einen Schutz von 50 Jahren. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob ausgerechnet jemand wie Mr. Richard dem Armenhaus preisgegeben wird, da ihm in fünf Jahrzehnten jeweils mindestens ein Platz 1-Hit in den Charts gelungen ist.


Der entsprechende Vorschlag soll noch vor der Sommerpause der Kommission unterbreitet werden. Man kann sich darüber streiten, ob die Einkünfte von Personen, deren Leistung so lange zurückliegt, noch immer schützenswert sind. Ausgerechnet überaus potente Superstars wie Roger Daltrey von The Who oder Cliff Richard haben in der Vergangenheit mehrfach gefordert, dass die britische Regierung deren Rechte ausweiten soll. Mehr Sinn scheint die Regelung im Fall der unzähligen Studiomusikern zu machen, die in den späten Fünfzigern und Sechzigern an der Herstellung von Schallplatten mitgewirkt haben. Mc Creevy schlug die Errichtung eines Fonds für Studiomusiker vor, bei dem mindestens 20% des Einkommens, das während der verlängerten Schutzdauer erzielt wird, für diese Künstler und nicht für die Musikindustrie reserviert wird. Auch sollen Plattenfirmen die weitere Vermarktung an die Künstler freigeben, wenn sie die Aufnahme nicht mehr selber vermarkten wollen. Kann man das Einkommen der ärmeren Musiker nicht gezielter unterstützen, ohne nach dem Gießkannenprinzip den Urheberschutz quasi zu verdoppeln?

Mister McCreevy ist zudem bekanntlich ein Fan von höheren Abgaben auf Leermedien. Mit seinen Vorschlägen für zusätzliche Steuern auf Rohlinge stempelt er per se alle Verbraucher als Kriminelle ab, die mit ihrem Material eh nichts anderes tun würden, als damit Raubkopien zu erstellen. Gefordert wird unterm Strich ein Wohlfahrtssystem für Musiker einerseits, höhere Abgaben für alle mordkopierenden Konsumenten der EU andererseits. Auswirkungen auf die Preisentwicklung der Tonträger kann der Binnenmarktkommissar ebenfalls nicht erkennen. Seiner Meinung nach sei "der Preis für Tonträger, die nicht mehr urheberrechtlich geschützt sind, nicht zwangsläufig niedriger ist als jener der geschützten Tonträger." Auch dieser Auffassung werden sich nicht alle Experten der Branche anschließen.

(Via 

EU Press Releases & TechDirt)


----------



## AMUN (11 März 2008)

Cliff Richard oder Charles Aznavour die leben noch?

Also ich halte 50 Jahre für mehr als ausreichend und genügend Kohle sollte sich in der Zeit ansammeln lassen um eventuell die paar verbleibenden Jahre ohne Harz 4 zu überstehen.

Die armen armen Künstler


----------

